# Puedo usar motoreductores envez de servomotores?brazorobotico



## ilizum (May 31, 2008)

Hola en mi universidad como proyecto final tengo que hacer un brazo robotico, con lo que yo cuento actualmente son con motoreductores de 9 volts los tengo de unos desatornilladores pues tienen una buena velocidad, par y torque pero ps no se como utilizarlos en un brazo robotico, mis dudas son muchas no se como hacer el mecanismo para que pueda mover el codo del brazo, mi brazo lo voy hacer de aluminio y he estado pensando utilizar un tornillo sinfin y un engrane, pero no se como adaptarselo para poder hacer el moviento del brazo que es de: arriba hacia abajo, tambien otro de mis problemas es el circuito de control no se como controlaria los motoreductores, he estado checando en paginas y no hay mucha información sobre motoreductores los mas utilizados son los servomotores pero estan muy caros y no teno suficiente dinero para comprarlos y si ya me regalaron esos motoreductores espero y alguien pueda ayudarme a utilizarlos ya que estoy casi en ceros, no se mucho de robotica pero me gusta investigar y tomare en cuenta cada uno de sus comentarios y opiniones de antemano muchisimas gracias por su apoyo.............. att ilizum

pd espero contesten pronto y me brinden su ayuda por favor!


----------



## muoiz (May 31, 2008)

Si lo que deseas es que puedas mover tu brazo con precicion vas a necesitar usar servomotores(por los encoders) pero por otra aprte puedes realizar topes fisicos, en cualqueir caso te recomiendo que uses el integrado L293D, sirve tanto para motoreductores como para servos y hay mucha información en internet. Sin embargo, porque no pruebas con motores a pasos, son más baratos que los servos y tambien pueden ser de muhca utilidad.

Espero haberte servido en algo.


----------



## armandolopezmx (May 31, 2008)

los motores de pasos yo los he conseguido de impresoras viejas.  ahi tambien vienen engranes. y bandas.  
de hecho yo hice un brazo mecanico en coordenadas cartesians  x, y, z, y muñeca.

suerte.


----------



## ilizum (May 31, 2008)

ok muchisimas gracias pero aun sige  mi duda presente en la utilizacion de los motoreductores y el sistema de control, pero muchisimas gracias


----------



## El nombre (Jun 1, 2008)

En los moto reductores puedes leer con precisión colocando un encoder. Eso ya te lo han dicho. Otra forma 8depende del tamaño) es desde cualquier piñon. puedes leer con un haz de luz o con inductivos. Puedes acoplarle un disco y hacerte un encoder...
En fin dentro de la imaginación se encuentra el google o yo.


----------



## trujillo (Jun 1, 2008)

Saludos Ilizum,

Para responder a tu pregunta si, si puedes usar motorreductores en lugar de servos que en escencia tiene lo mismo salvo por el encoder. Ahora bien su utilización plantea muchos problemas que no se tendrían con los servos, ciertamente como dices los servos son caros y no tan facil de obtener como los motorreductores o los motores a pasos.

En lo concernente al control, como dice muoiz01 lo más indicado es usar el l293d el cual es un puente H cuadruple. Entonces lo que tienes que empezar a ver es el funcionamiento de un puente H y en particular la hoja de datos del l293d. En escencia un puente H es un circuito que va permitir el control de un motor de cd usando dos señales de entrada, por ejemplo si la entrada es 01 el motor gira en un sentido si es 10 gira en el otro y para las entradas 00 y 11 el motor permanece inmovil. la hoja de datos del l293d la encuentras en:

http://focus.ti.com/lit/ds/symlink/l293d.pdf

Ahora bien con esto solo conseguiras el movimiento del motor pero no tendras un control en cuanto a la posición, de ahí la utilidad del encoder. Pero puedes usar el encoder que tiene un mouse de hecho cada mouse tiene dos siempre y cuando no sea optico claro esta. Así que despues de mover el motor lo que tendrías que investigar es el funcionamiento de un encoder. Te dejo un enlace en donde explican el uso y al parecer dan un circuito.

http://www.bipom.com/applications/encoder/encoder.pdf

En este otro encontraras la adaptación de los encoders de un mouse en motorredutores.

http://www.seattlerobotics.org/encoder/200311/johnson/Mousebot.html

Otra cosa que tienes que revisar es el control de motores de dc usando la modulación por ancho de pulsos (o PWM, de pulse-width modulation en inglés) .  Para que te adentres un poco en este campo revisa el post siguiente

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about411.html

En cuanto al cuerpo del brazo normalmente debiera estar en función de los grados de libertad (DOF) que quieras que tenga. Lo usual es tener uno de 6  grados de libertad (desde mi punto de vista es un brazo de 5 DOF y una pinza )cuyas partes serían la base, el hombro, el codo,  la muñeca(2 grados) y la pinza.  Y no tendría caso usar un tornillo sin fin (aunaque no se que tengas tu en mente) puesto que en cada seccion habria un motor. Revisa los brazos que se encuentran en el comercio o que otros proyectos que se han realizado. Te dejo un enlace de cada uno para que tomes ideas en cuanto a la estructura de tu brazo. Por lo del material talvez el acrílico sería una buen opción es mas facil de trabajar y tal vez más barato.

http://www.todorobot.com.ar/proyectos/brazo/brazo.htm

http://www.lynxmotion.com/Category.aspx?CategoryID=25

Tu principal problema no es la estructura sino el tipo de motores que vas a usar.

Finalmente, una idea si conoces el valor en  RPM (Revoluciones por minuto) del motorreductor pudieras controlar su posición en función al tiempo en el cual un Voltaje  es aplicado en la entrada. Por ejemplo, si tu motorreductor te da 90 RPM con un Voltaje determinado, quiere decir que en un segundo daría 1.5 vueltas con ese voltajo. Si una vuelta equivale a 360 grados entonces en 1.5 vueltas estaría reccorriendo 540 grados. Como lo que te interesa es mover el motor una cantidad de grados realizas la conversión de tiempo a grados. Siguiendo con el ejemplo, usando una escala de tiempo más pequeña, es decir si un segundo equivale a 1000 mili segundos entonces cada milisegundo el motor recorrera 0.54 grados. Dicho de otra manera y usando una regla de tres si:

540 grados --------- 1000 ms
1 grado -------------  x ms

x= 1000/540 =1.85 ms.

Es decir si quisieras que el motor se moviera 1 grado seria necesario que aplicaras un voltaje V 1.85 milisegundos en la entrada del motor.  Como digo es solo una idea.

Bueno espero no haberte confundido más, hasta pronto y mantenos informaciónrmados de tu progreso.


----------

